# Walking Dead billboard



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks to Dixie for the head's up on this one. 

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/04/13/walking-dead-billboard-photo/?hpt=T2


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Kindof clever but arguably bad judgment also...tough call.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just saw this on the CNN site and was going to post it myself. LOL I think it's funny, but then again I'm a haunter.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm more jarred by the funeral place that looks like an upscale hair salon.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, you know, it could have been an ad for a retirement home juxtaposed with a funeral parlor


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It just cracks me up, I mean.... seriously. What are the chances.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Does any else find it strange they have Co-Op funeral homes in the UK?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That is priceless.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Unfortunate for the WD brand, but I doubt AMC was aware of all the outdoor board locations when they did the media buy. Blame the installers for not calling this into question during installation and not the franchise.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I kinda love it.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

The pic kinda looked photoshopped, but I've seen worse real pics...

"What do you think? Poor taste, marketing genius, or a bit of both?"

I think that it was blatant and deliberate stupidity at the low end... and yet Ironic comedy at it's best. NO marketing genius was involved.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think it is pretty funny! What are the odds?


----------

